# my goat is limping



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I can't figure out why either. She is favoring her left front leg. I have looked it over good, nothing in her hoof, no broken skin, no swelling, nothing that I can see. She was limping just a bit yesterday, and it is more pronounced this morning. Any suggestions? should I wrap it? Put horse liniment on it?


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I had a goat that did the same thing. He would hold it up and did not want to put any pressure on it at all. I felt all over the leg and up to the shoulder, as I got to the point of shoulder he pulled away. I think he just twisted it and it was really sore. So I gave him asprin (horse ) two times a day for ai don't know maybe a week, and he was fine after that.
I get the goat just twisted it and will be fine. try the asprin


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

Prolly a butting injury. As long as you have checked the hoof and run your hands over the leg and found nothing, he'll recover on his own.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

that is good news! how much asprin would you give a small goat? she is a pygmy mix, on the big side for a pygmy, small side for a goat. (does that make sense??) I was thinking she may have stepped in a hole or something.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

maybe her hoofs are too long?
i have one doe, if i'm not up to date with trimming, she starts limping. 
she always looks like she is on high heels.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

well, I did miss hoof trimming last week, but when I checked her over good I looked at that specifically. They need trimming, but not excessively. Actually, that was the first thing I checked! She did pull away when I got to her upper leg, so it is something up higher than then knee.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

if hoofs are not properly trimmed, it can put a lt of stress on some joints.
trim her feet and see if she improves.


----------

